
First steps in iOS, one week later - bjonathan
http://damiendetcherry.com/first-steps-in-ios-one-week-later
======
bluekeybox
Funny, I have the exact same book (find it to be one of the better intros on
this topic), and happened to pick the exact same app to do my first project.
BTW, there are a few memory leaks in the Weather app code as given in the book
(though an excellent book otherwise).

